# Wtb stabilized olive blank



## apicius9 (Apr 26, 2014)

Would anybody happen to have a nice, stabilized blank of figured olive or olive burl for me? I can't seem to find any olive from my usual sources, and finding a stabilized one would speed things up a bit. Thanks!

Oh, and I posted this in shop talk because the craftsmen are more likely to have it, but if the mods think this needs to be in the B/S/T section, please feel free to move it. 

Thanks,

Stefan


----------



## Rottman (Apr 26, 2014)

A stabilizing company once told me olive was too oily to stabilize well. Good luck.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 26, 2014)

I have had olive stabilized in the past by K&G and it turned out OK.
The difficult part is finding dry stuff. I checked on a couple sources that I know of and they all said partially air dried.
My experience is that olive takes about 10x normal drying time.


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 26, 2014)

I don't think olive wood is that oily compared to others, the oil comes from the fruit, after all. But Mark is right, olive needs a long time to dry and more often than not develops cracks. That's also why I asked around here rather than just getting some questionable wood from ebay, finding a dried and/or stabilized piece is more difficult. 

Stefan


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 26, 2014)

Stefan, I have two blanks of Olivewood Burl that I never stabilized. They are not the best blanks in the world, but I've had them a long time and I think they're pretty dry. If you're interested let me know.


----------

